# Weights of Various Powdered Medications and Powders



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

20% amprolium (Corid, Amprol, AmproMed, Amprolium 200, etc)
one teaspoon - 2.7 to 3 grams

Duramycin 10 and Terra-Vet 10 (tetracyline)
one teaspoon - 3.3 grams

LinxMed-SP (lincomycin)
One teaspoon - 3.75 grams

Medistatin (nystatin)
One teaspoon - 3.3 grams

Oxytetracycline 10 (oxytetracycline)
One teaspoon - 2.5 to 2.8 grams

Save-A-Chick Probiotics
One teaspoon - 2.4 to 2.44 grams

Sulfadimethoxine (SulfaMed-G, etc)
One teaspoon - 3 grams


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a good one today.

Gro2max probiotic for poultry , etc.

Mix in water at 1 1/2 tsp (3.5g) per gallon or 2 1/2 Tbls (17.5g) in 5 gallons of water.

So I took it to my trusty gram scale (for Kathy) and used a standard 1 tsp measure that came in a set for kitchen measuring. The tsp weighed 5 grams!

At least I think they got the package contents right. 100 g. or 3.5 ounces. Close enough I guess.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I had a good one today.
> 
> Gro2max probiotic for poultry , etc.
> 
> ...


What type of gram scale?

And where did this come from, *"Mix in water at 1 1/2 tsp (3.5g) per gallon or 2 1/2 Tbls (17.5g) in 5 gallons of water."* was it on the package?

Now go weigh one teaspoon of Kaytee Exact and let me know what it weighs.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Karen, if you weighed it on a food scale, re-weigh 5 or more tablespoons and see what that weighs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those instructions were on the pack.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Those instructions were on the pack.


I see that now.

What kind of scale? Can you weigh some Kaytee?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here ya go. Probiotic, Then Kaytee


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Karen, thanks for doing that! I suspect two things are causing you to get high readings... 1) Your scale is not accurate enough to weigh amounts under 10 grams, and 2) Your teaspoon holds more than 5 ml of water.

On my scale one teaspoon of Kaytee weighs 2.55 grams from one teaspoon, and 2.6 grams from the other. Table salt was 7.05 grams, and 7.18.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Kaytee


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Water


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

200 gram calibration


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll weigh water today. I do not have a nice scale like you do!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

A nickel weighs 5 grams.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I'll weigh water today. I do not have a nice scale like you do!


Your scale is a nice one, it's just not the type needed for getting accurate weights on the smaller stuff. I also have one similar to your scale, and I think it has a +/- accuracy of 3 grams, which is fine for weighing larger items, but not ideal for powders. I broke down and bought mine because I wanted to get accurate weights on eggs so I could measure their weight loss during incubation.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wouldn't a triple beam scale provide more accuracy than any of these digital scales? They are certainly more expensive than the average digital. I know with the digital in our kitchen, you have to tap the platform after turning it on, and generally weigh product twice just to ensure an accurate reading. I am familiar with the powders I do use, so I don't find myself weighing product much. What I would like to get is another microscope.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Wouldn't a triple beam scale provide more accuracy than any of these digital scales? They are certainly more expensive than the average digital. I know with the digital in our kitchen, you have to tap the platform after turning it on, and generally weigh product twice just to ensure an accurate reading. I am familiar with the powders I do use, so I don't find myself weighing product much. What I would like to get is another microscope.


As accurate as my DuraScale D2 300 is, I see no reason to get another scale. The larger Taylor scale is close enough for weighing birds, so I think I'm set.

If you're lookng for a new scope, this place has some at pretty decent prices:
http://www.amscope.com/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> As accurate as my DuraScale D2 300 is, I see no reason to get another scale. The larger Taylor scale is close enough for weighing birds, so I think I'm set.
> 
> If you're lookng for a new scope, this place has some at pretty decent prices:
> http://www.amscope.com/


I would love to see what you see under a microscope!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I would love to see what you see under a microscope!


This is what a friend of mine found using his AmScope:


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> This is what a friend of mine found using his AmScope:


Those look like Heterakoidia eggs.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Those look like Heterakoidia eggs.


 That's what he thought at first, but a vet looked at the pictures and thought they looked more like large roundworm eggs, which would make sense since the hen had been passing roundworms.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Picture by Argus, comments by new 2 pfwl


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> That's what he thought at first, but a vet looked at the pictures and thought they looked more like large roundworm eggs, which would make sense since the hen had been passing roundworms.


Yup. The eggs look similar.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Picture by Argus, comments by new 2 pfwl


Good one-very cool!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

One teaspoon of this weighs 6.2 to 6.3 grams. Dose is ~1/4 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. I was just wondering what the dosage was today. I have a bag and I know I bought it for some reason!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Next powder to weigh is the probiotic!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kathy, do you find people understand not to give probiotics while on antibiotics?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Kathy, do you find people understand not to give probiotics while on antibiotics?


Some do, some don't...

.
.
.
.


----------

